# CPC looking for Remote part-time Coding / Auditing job



## sbrummett (Jun 18, 2009)

CPC since Novemeber 2008 and I am looking for a part-time Remote Coding or Auditing opportunity. I have one years experience Auditing of multi-specialities and have 2 years experience in Orthopaedic surgery charge entry and coding, as well as 2 years experience in a Physical therapy office with some billing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dsanford (Jul 9, 2009)

*Possible Coding Position*

Orthopaedic surgery practice in Indianapolis, IN has an immediate opportunity for temporary help.  If possible, could you please email me a sample of your work, a copy of an op note coded for my review.  Email: dsanford@ecommunity.com  Attn:  Donna Sanford, CPC, CEMC


----------

